# Waiting, Waiting, Waiting................



## pepperhill (Mar 25, 2008)

My jenny is at 375 days. I cannot stand it! Last year she foaled right on the dot of 365 days. What is the deal this year? She keeps throwing out little signs that look promising, (bagged up, swollen rear, baby dropped) so I stay up all night watching the cams, but then nothing! She is so incredibly HUGE that I am sure she is having a litter instead of just one.

Tonight her promising sign is "cow patty" poop. Almost all of my minis, both jennys and mares, have loose stools the day before they foal. It looks just like cow patties. Well, Susan has been busy pattying all day. Now I'm going to have to stay up again watching. I just cannot sleep when I think someone is near to their time. I just get too excited.

So I guess there will just be more waiting, waiting.........


----------



## Marnie (Mar 26, 2008)

Anything yet?? We're waiting!



I have a jenny bagging up and due in a few wks too but I'm trying to watch her close too, anything now? now? now?


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 26, 2008)

So.....



Is there a baby? My mare is at 375 days today and I am exhausted too so I feel your pain My gal is a maiden so nothing to go on. I hope to see news from you soon.


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 28, 2008)

?????


----------



## pepperhill (Mar 31, 2008)

I think we are all gonna blow up on all the popcorn we are eating!!



I swear this Jenny is laughing at me. I am absolutely positive of her bred date. There is no way it is a mistake as they weren't together after that first time! She is HUGE! for a few days it looked like she had dropped, but now, this morning I see she is fat way out to the sides again! Her "rear" is all puffy and red inside. Her bag is full and hot. When????? When, when, when and WHEN?? I have been having heart to heart talks with her every day, but she just chews calmly. She isn't "patty-pooing" anymore either. I could have sworn this would be over with by now. I'll keep you posted. We had torrential rain last night, and now it is quite cold. Have you noticed how they always seem to go in the worst weather? Maybe this will get her going.


----------



## pepperhill (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally! At 388 days, she gave birth to a pretty little gray jenny that my husband named Kay. Naturally, she waited until my kids and I were out of town so we didn't get to see it! OH! My husband walked out there when he got home from work on Friday just in time to see one foot and a nose pop out. He was able to quickly find the other foot and fix it and the baby just slid right out. All is well with mother and baby. I just got home late last night so i will try to post some pics soon. I was out of town buying another bred jenny so I guess I can start my waiting all over again!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 14, 2008)

pepperhill said:


> I was out of town buying another bred jenny so I guess I can start my waiting all over again!


Just a glutton for punishment, aren't you!?

But it sounds like #1 was well worth the wait. Congrats on your new baby girl, and kudos to hubby for a job well done! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats on the birth of Kay, I hope mom and baby are doing well!!

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 16, 2008)

finally Clementine has company! i was beginning to think she would be the only baby this year lol

congrats!


----------

